# "Terrarium moss mix" how to not fail?



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok guys, I have a bag of moss mix, I believe it's mostly spagnum moss.

I just can't seem to get it to go green no matter what I do. I think I've had this bag for over a year now, only using a little bit now and then.

I've tried following the instructions, and also just winging it. The moss looks green in the bag. When I wet it, it looks green for a few days and then just goes brown. It doesn't grow, it just stays brown forever. I've tried various ways of keeping it moist, keeping it drier, only wetting it a bit, keeping it moist - etc, but it just won't come alive.

I know I'm doing something right, because I can keep the javamoss from my aquariums alive above water, but this mix just goes brown instantly.

If I leave it "dry" and never wet it, it will look green longer, but as soon as it starts to suck up moisture, it goes brown.

Is it just a "faulty" bag? (I've heard you can get bags of moss that just refuse) or am I doing someting really wrong? I feel I've tried everything, and considering I can keep my other moss alive, I'd assume I am not doing something horribly wrong.

Any tips? Can brown moss be rescued?


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

I have no experience with moss myself, but given your issues, I'd scrap the whole mess if I were you. I wouldn't expect any dry plant in a bag could be revived. Could it be that this source of moss of yours is merely a simple way of providing viable spores? Perhaps the spores have a long shelf life, and all you need is a little (or a lot) of patience. Perhaps it's not about reviving the moss provided, but sprouting brand new growth from scratch from the spores?

I'm considering trying NEHERP's moss slurry. It's practically made to order, so it's guaranteed fresh and living. I intend to propagate it out of the viv, then move living mats of the moss into the viv afterwards. If this interests you, don't forget to check out their care sheet.
NEHERP - Terrarium Suitable Moss


----------



## sulli.gibson (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm curious what type of moss mix you are using? The main keys for getting spores to generate growth are water, light, and time. A lot of all 3.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Was this product sold as a mix to produce live mosses in a vivarium setting?


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

It was the brand "Trixie", the bag is jus sold as terrarium moss. Bag says that it's naturally green, and harvested in a sustainable way.

Now that I think about it, maybe it's not for actually growing but only as a sort of "bedding" ?


----------



## sulli.gibson (Jun 1, 2017)

sparrow said:


> Now that I think about it, maybe it's not for actually growing but only as a sort of "bedding" ?


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

sparrow said:


> It was the brand "Trixie", the bag is jus sold as terrarium moss. Bag says that it's naturally green, and harvested in a sustainable way.
> 
> Now that I think about it, maybe it's not for actually growing but only as a sort of "bedding" ?


Yeah, I Googled your Trixie moss. That's all it is. The label advertises "*Substrate* for humid terrariums." If it were intended for propagation, it would be all over the bag with how-to instructions.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Where's the smiley that facepalms when you need it, haha.


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

If you want moss mix that starts off dry, maybe try some Dusk Moss mix? 

GlassBoxTropicals sells some for around $16. It starts off dry, but actually does grow. 

I have a nano 8x8x8 that's been running for little more than a month, and it's about halfway between green and brown (from completely brown). I use hygrolon as the growing substrate to make sure it's always moist, but otherwise it's not too difficult, just slow.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Many of the dry mosses still have spores and can be grown from them... 

A simple and easy to grow moss that likes terrarium conditions can be grown by using peat moss mixed 50/50 with sand, kept really moist and humid and placed under bright lights. This moss is actually a common problem with small carnivorous plants as it grows so well it can overrun them. 

If you have some treefern panels, keep them moist and humid under bright lights and you should get a variety of mosses and even ferns from it. 

Leaf litter is easier and more natural for the frogs.... 

some comments 

Ed


----------

